# How do you remove super glue from Plastic Models



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

I bought some plastic models on ebay and this person loves super glue! Every part of a Defiler is super glued even the moving parts. I would like to take it apart and customize the weapons and change the positioning of the arms. So I need a way to dissolve the glue without melting the plastic. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you pop the model into the freezer for at least four or five hours (say, overnight...), the superglue should become brittle enough that you can just snap the pieces apart fairly easily. You've gotta be careful with this method, though; you can easily damage the model if you're too heavy handed about it.


----------



## Eckshale (Jul 17, 2008)

Unfortunatley i don't know if Mineral turpentine is melting plastic, but it did get a bunch super glue away from my floor and my feet witout much remnants than a toothbrush that looked like had been brushing my teeth with bubble gum and the unavoidable odour.

I might just try some on an old model when i get home.


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

i use a bowl of boiling water soak for about 2hours no brittlness should work


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Toast Ghost said:


> i use a bowl of boiling water soak for about 2hours no brittlness should work


I tried that one. but it didn't work on the large model


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Eckshale said:


> I might just try some on an old model when i get home.


Let me know how that works for you


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

you could try using your girlfriend/wife/sister/mother's nail varnish remover.


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> If you pop the model into the freezer for at least four or five hours (say, overnight...), the superglue should become brittle enough that you can just snap the pieces apart fairly easily. You've gotta be careful with this method, though; you can easily damage the model if you're too heavy handed about it.


thnx I'll give it a try tonight. but the defiler has a lot of little parts


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Drax said:


> you could try using your girlfriend/wife/sister/mother's nail varnish remover.


I heard that it makes the plastic soft and taky. I know it works great on metal.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah...maybe give that a try for the larger parts, legs etc., and see if you can't find a different method for the smaller parts...


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

Buy a super glue debonder,nail polish remover will also work.Acetone works great for metal but will craze or melt plastic.Rob


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I just finished using a lighter to separate some plastic from plastic.

Burned it gooooooood!!!!

*Ahem* But that's only really an option if you can stand for some damage of the piece. I could get away with it because once the model is assembled you won't see the effect (which wasn't too pretty).

For what you're aiming to do, I wouldn't recommend it; but some people could use it in other projects. I'll say it again though - it's not for those who want to keep the plastic in good condition. Desperate times, desperate measures, yadda yadda.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

it is amazing that this stuff was created to fix cuts and that. and now people love using it for models. hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Good ol' Steve Vai trick. He admitted to using super glue if he gets a cut under his fingernail. I've accidentally gotten super glue there before, sounds like it would work to me. Just feels funny.

<returns to topic>

really, the only option is to try to break it apart. The freezer idea seem sound enough, just hold the parts REALLY close to the joint to avoid un-necessary bending, stressing, or (Tzeentch forbid) breaking.


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> If you pop the model into the freezer for at least four or five hours


I tried it and... ... it didn't work. I even tried major Temperature changes. Freeze it for 5 hours then pop it in boiling water... that too was a failure.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm...sorry it didn't work; always did the trick for me...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

my best be is to cut things you can and break the other parts with long nose pliers to get nice and close to the joint.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hit 'em with a hammer! Breakage guaranteed!


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey there
I find this is a big problem when working with other "KIDS" model.lol
I do find that swan lighter fuel works well and dot 5 brake oil works at removing paint and glue.
But it does depend on what super glue it is.
If these do not work i would say try using very hot steem or ice cold water but you said these did not work.
You could buy some super glue deactivater "sorry about spelling" but it is hard to get hold of.

Hope this helps


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

SETH said:


> swan lighter fuel works well and dot 5 brake oil works at removing paint and glue.


Will this melt the plastic or make it tacky?


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Brake fluid (dot5) will work wonders for you just let it sit for a couple of hours and it won't affect plastics. Also acetone will harm plastics and it is the major ingredient in nail polish remover. What works also is simple green you can find it at canadian tire just let it soak overnight. Beauty about simple green is it's non toxic and biodegradable(sp)

Hope that helps.


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

thnx, i'll drop by Canadian Tire tonight and try it out!


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

styrofaom nether of them should harm plastic budy. I use lighter fuel to clean grease of models and to remove thin layers of paint. 

Hope this helps people

Richard


----------

